

I’m So Sick and Tired of Men Marginalizing Women in Tech - Mystalic
http://www.inc.com/ben-parr/i-m-so-sick-and-tired-of-men-marginalizing-women-in-tech.html

======
dmschulman
I agree with his thesis to an extent, but further down in the article:

"The Newsweek piece features a company I personally invested in,
Glassbreakers, a peer mentorship community for women."

...

"Men, we need to support companies like Glassbreakers that are providing
solutions to the gender problem."

Is the author using this very real problem of the margination of women in tech
as a sales pitch for a company he's invested in?

~~~
rmxt
No matter how noble the underlying cause -- and it's certainly a noble one --
self-promotion seems to be part of the game with this one: the author is also
the submitter of the article to HN.

